#ubuntu-classroom 2007-05-30
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [+b *!*@87-196-85-178.net.novis.pt]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [-o LjL]  by LjL
<malkir> Hey :)
<malkir> I can't boot xserver because I'm getting (WW) ATI: PCI slot at 1:0:0 could not be detected
<malkir> I can't boot xserver because I'm getting (WW) ATI: PCI slot at 1:0:1 could not be detected
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-05-31
<Tiradin> Hello
<jrib> Tiradin: hey
<iShock> Walk me through installing grub someone please?
<Tiradin> jrib: Am i right in assuming that i'll be editing fstab?
<jrib> yes
<jrib> your pastebin looks a little funny, can you check that line 9 is right?
<jrib> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23346/
<iShock> jrib do u no how to install dis grub?
<Tiradin> it does look a little funny.
<jrib> iShock: not really but I can point you to the documentation, try #ubuntu
<jrib> !grub > iShock (see the private message from ubotu)
<iShock> jrib, i need halp wid it, dat makes no cents to me
<iShock> I need to remove it toally
<Tiradin> jrib: I think it just formatted it funny.
<jrib> well line 9 has no device
<iShock> I need to remove it toally jrib plz halp
<Tiradin> Are you talking specifically about the format of the text or something in the way /media/hda2 is represented?
<jrib> iShock: what do you want to replace it with?
<Tiradin> oh
<jrib> Tiradin: well, it should be:
<Tiradin> you mean that big space...yes that's in my fstab.
<jrib> <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<iShock> jrib i need to run windows
<jrib> but you have no <file system>
<jrib> iShock: grub can load windows
<iShock> wow dat lks confuzing
<iShock> I got error 22 jrib
<Tiradin> you mean that there is no UUID= in the fstab?
<iShock> And it dont boot
<jrib> Tiradin: right
<jrib> Tiradin: do you know what hda2 is?
<Tiradin> jrib: it should be my drive designated "collective", but apparently it is not.
<iShock> jrib pls halp
<jrib> Tiradin: /dev/hda5 is Collective
<Tiradin> That might be why then...
<jrib> Tiradin: pastebin one more thing:  blkid
<iShock> jrib i got error 22 wif dis grub and windows wont start
<iShock> how kan i fix dat?
<Tiradin> I think I may have a solution from looking at it.
<jrib> iShock: does ubuntu start?
<iShock> ony da live cd
<jrib> iShock: I don't know, try #ubuntu.  More people there can help you
<iShock> jrib no one answers
<Tiradin> jrib: I have 4 HDA's, designated hda1, hda3, hda6, and hda5, in that order. The reason for this might be because of the way I partitioned the drive. The linux partitions exist BETWEEN the two NTFS partitions... I'm not sure if that matters,
<mseney> jrib, ishock is electricity
<mseney> check his IP
<iShock> no im not
<Tiradin> jrib: I think I mis-informed about my issue.
<Tiradin> /whowas Electricity
<Tiradin> that command doesn't work here...
<iShock> do i look like my name is electrcity?
<Tiradin> nicks can change all the time
<mseney> np
<iShock> so bcuz ppl share same fking net it makes dem same pplz
<iShock> ?
<Tiradin> mode (+b *!*@64.255.118.147
<Tiradin> Nick: iShock
<Tiradin> Username: n=ubuntu@64.255.118.147
<iShock> so myb we r usn same net?
<Tiradin> first line is from #ubuntu when jrib had Electricity banned.
<iShock> not to mention electricit is still on nubs
<Tiradin> So all the sudden your speech becomes un-impaired and your attitude becomes similar to his?
<jrib> that's ok, he's welcomed here if he is more friendly this time
<Tiradin> Indeed..
<Tiradin> Sorry jrib..
<Tiradin> in any case
<iShock> im nt fking electricity whois him nubs, he still on, and im on, meaning i aint same 1
<iShock> jrib, u no how to install grub?
<jrib> no
<iShock> i tink i is banned from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [-o jrib]  by jrib
<iShock> wat kind of classroom is dis?
<Tiradin> jrib: I would like the two ntfs partitions to be immediately useable and available upon startup. /dev/hda1 (one of the NTFS partitions) is available immediately and shows up on my desktop upon startup. The other, (/dev/hda5) does not and I would like it to.
<jrib> iShock: classrooms about linux happen here sometimes
<jrib> Tiradin: k, pastebin "blkid"
<iShock> jrib, i r not allwoed to tlk in ubuntu wtf?
<Tiradin> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23352/
<iShock> jrib kan u unban my ip from ubuntu i cnt tlk
<jrib> iShock: no
<iShock> y da fk not?
<iShock> wtf did i do?
<iShock> i get banned 4 sittin dere?
<jrib> iShock: this isn't the right place to talk about it, feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-ops
<nalioth> iShock: your attitude is not helping you at all
<iShock> dis is bullsht....banned for fking idling...whores..
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [+b *!*@64.255.118.147]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<jrib> Tiradin: erm ok, do you want to use the uuid? or is /dev/hda5 fine?
<Tiradin> /dev/hda5 is fine
<jrib> Tiradin: ok since line 9 isn't doing much anyway, the easiest way to do it is to change line 9 from:
<jrib>                 /media/hda2     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<jrib> to:
<jrib> /dev/hda5        /media/Collective     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<jrib> notice that 1 at the end was changed to a 0
<jrib> you should do that for all the ntfs stuff (line 8 too)
<Tiradin> ok.
<Tiradin> jrib: this is line 8:
<Tiradin> # /dev/hda1 /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0    0
<Tiradin> and this is line 9:
<Tiradin> /dev/hda5 /media/Collective ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0      0
<Tiradin> sorry for the spam.
<jrib> Tiradin: you got rid of uuid in line 8 and commented it?
<Tiradin> it was already commented :/
<jrib> hmm, not in your pastebin
<Tiradin> no?
<Tiradin> That is very odd.
<Tiradin> /dev/hda6 is commented in my fstab too...
<jrib> ah yes
<jrib> that is just a comment so you know what the uuid corresponds to
<Tiradin> oh ok
<jrib> but if you replace the uuid with /dev/foo then you don't want it commented
<Tiradin> ok
<Tiradin> so either or is fine... I see
<Tiradin> so should that work now? (I removed the comment from /dev/hda1
<jrib> hmm
<jrib> I just realized we are doing this the hard way, there is a gui tool called ntfs-config in feisty now.  But we're done now so it's ok
<Tiradin> lol...
<jrib> Tiradin: yeah that should work, do this: sudo umount /dev/hda5 && sudo mount -a
<Tiradin> that's alright, learn to walk before you run :P
<Tiradin> umm..
<Tiradin> stupid error, one second.
<Tiradin> mount: mount point /media/Collective does not exist
<jrib> ah, sudo mkdir /media/Collective
<Tiradin> umount: /dev/hda5: not mounted
<jrib> k, just do: sudo mount -a
<Tiradin> so is that going to be from start up now?
<jrib> yep
<Tiradin> Because when I start up, I had to type in a password before accessing /media/Collective :P
<jrib> Tiradin: /media/hda1 was working fine right?  without password?
<Tiradin> alright, well i'm going to reboot and then join back in here to tell you how it goes... Thank you jrib :)
<Tiradin> yup
<jrib> yeah, should be good then
<Tiradin> Jrib: it works fine, thank you very much :)
<jrib> Tiradin: great
<Kioshen> just a quick check ... am I an hour too soon for the MOTU Q&A ?
<leonel> Kioshen:   date  --utc ..
<Kioshen> leonel: thanks
<Martinp23> is the Q&A to 0:00 or 1:00? UTC
<leonel> 0:00  acoording to the mail
<Kioshen> supposed to be 0:00 UTC
<Martinp23> hmm
* Martinp23 wonders where everyone is
<leonel> have any questions ?
<Kioshen> Well, I would really like to get involved in MOTU but I'm afraid to screw up
<StevenK> Don't be afraid of screwing up. We're all human.
<leonel> Kioshen: that's why there are sponsors  and  we all make mistakes
<Kioshen> Do I have to do something special to have somebody prod me in the right direction when I'm lost
<Kioshen> because i've looked up the documentation but it's really vast
<Kioshen> I have to start somewhere like helping out in mergings
<StevenK> Kioshen: I would suggest you join #ubuntu-motu, and don't be afraid of asking questions.
<Kioshen> but i'm not too sure how to procede and certainly not make angry a Debian dev because of a bad merge
<StevenK> I don't see that as being too much of a concern.
<Kioshen> StevenK: mkay
<Kioshen> I know there was a new section in LP about mentoring or something
<Kioshen> I already have an LP account but do I need something more to list myself ?
<StevenK> I don't know much of anything about the mentoring side of LP, sorry.
<Kioshen> StevenK: No problem I guess I should have searched first : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring
<Kioshen> So basically I should read up in the MOTU section of the wiki, read the packaging guide
<Kioshen> If i'm not too sure (that will probably come up often) i go at #ubuntu-motu and ask what I don't understand
* Kioshen feels like i'm stealing the stage here ...
<StevenK> Sounds sensible. Even if you just lurk in #ubuntu-motu you'll pick stuff up.
<Kioshen> Do you use bazaar constantly to manage patches ?
<Kioshen> or Quilt is another one that comes up often
<StevenK> Actually, what I see most often is dpatch and cdbs's simple patch system.
<Kioshen> as for the automated merging software ... does MOTUs still use MoM or DaD ?
<StevenK> Yes. Often.
<Kioshen_> ugh sorry my wifi broke down
<Kioshen_> anyway ... so is MoM deprecated now that DaD is online or they both complement each other as of now
<Kioshen_> leonel talked about sponsors earlier ... do I ask in #ubuntu-motu for a review and at the same time for a sponsor or I put it in bug report ?
<Kioshen_> regarding a patch on a package or publishing a merge
<StevenK> You can put your merge onto REVU, or you can file a bug with a debdiff and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors.
<Kioshen_> from the wiki page it says that I need a GPG key for uploading to REVU
<StevenK> Yes, that's correct.
<Kioshen_> do I need to have it signed first in a key signing party or one that I create will be okay at first
<StevenK> You also need one to upload to the archive, but let's not get ahead of ourselves. :-)
<Kioshen_> yes since i will need training wheels first
<StevenK> I would suggest you get your key signed first.
<Kioshen_> I'll be going to the Ottawa Linux Symposium ... I guess I'll be able to find someone to sign mine there
<StevenK> You might also want to join the ubuntu-ca team in LP.
<Kioshen_> Any requirements except being Canadian ?
<StevenK> I think that's the only requirement.
<Kioshen_> a gpg key is mainly need for uploading packages but nothing prevents me for submitting patches right ?
<StevenK> That's right.
<Kioshen> how do I join a team in LP. I've tried searching for ubuntu-ca in LP but it doesn't bring up anything. I tried checking out an option in my profile but didn't see anything either
<StevenK> If you know the name of the team or person: https://launchpad.net/~<name>
<StevenK> You can search by using https://launchpad.net/people
<Kioshen> okay thanks
<Kioshen> hum from the page : This is a moderated team; all subscriptions are subjected to approval by one of the team's administrators.
<Kioshen> I guess I'll have to introduce myself in #ubuntu-ca first then ?
<StevenK> By all means. In the case of ubuntu-au, I clicked the join button and was approved within 24 hours.
<Kioshen> so if I get everything correctly ... read the documentation available in the wiki and practice up the craft, create a GPG key and upload it to LP, apply to ubuntu-ca, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO once in a while for pointers on where to go, ask questions in #ubuntu-motu and have fun
<StevenK> Sounds like you've covered everything. :-)
<Kioshen> great thanks a bunch :)
<StevenK> No problem. :-)
<porthose> when is the next MOTU Q&A
<porthose> did I miss it
<leonel> 12:00 utc
<porthose> thanks
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
<trommas> did I miss the event?
<Belutz> elkbuntu, hi :)
<Belutz> imtheface :D
<dholbach> Hello everybody! Welcome to the MOTU Q&A session!
<dholbach> do we have some MOTUs in here?
<StevenK> Nope.
* StevenK chuckles.
* ScottK looks for one.
* dholbach counts 4 or more - that's a good start :)
* pochu waves
<agoliveira> Just Eager Cadets :)
<imtheface> hi all
<dholbach> first of all, I'd like to invite everybody who's interested in becoming a MOTU at some stage, to sign up for https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-motu-mentors - it's still quite low traffic and it'll be a good place to ask questions, get a mentor etc
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring explains a bit about mentoring and what you should do become part of the process
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Recipes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation are quite good to get started too
* Hobbsee isnt here.  definetly not.
<dholbach> does anybody have some quetsions already? :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: can i have a pony?
<porthose> Do you any other resources that explain how to use debconf and dbconf-common other than the man pages
<StevenK> Hobbsee: No pony for you!
<Belutz> dholbach, what if i don't have a good programming skill?
* Hobbsee cries
<dholbach> Hobbsee: hehe, do I look like Santa Claus? :-)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: YES!!!!
<ScottK> Belutz: Programming skill is not required for packaging.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: NO :-)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: except a bit of bash helps
<ScottK> Belutz: There are certainly lots of times it helps, but it's not a hard requirement.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: awwww
* Hobbsee cries
<StevenK> porthose: There are some good guides and tutorials for debconf usage, but I'm not sure about dbconfig-common.
<ScottK> Belutz: And what Hobbsee said is right.
<Belutz> ScottK, then what skills are required to be a part of MOTU team?
<dholbach> porthose: as for all packaging I recommend looking at existing packages and see how they deal with it
<StevenK> It's shell scripting, not bash scripting. The two are different, since bash has bash-only features.
<ScottK> Belutz: Learn about the Debian packaging system
<dholbach> porthose: I'll make a note about assembling a list of 'example packages'
<persia> Belutz: A basic understanding of Makefiles is also useful.
<dholbach> Belutz: mostly interest in making things work, motivation and being able to cope with pioneer atmosphere :-)
<ScottK> Belutz: Often a good way to get started is to look for bugs in Launchpad tagged bitesized and packaging.
<dholbach> ScottK: excellent point... we have links to those lists on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Bugs
<StevenK> Belutz: And feel free to stop by #ubuntu-motu and ask us questions.
<Belutz> :-)
<dholbach> any more questions? maybe about the processes? specific questions?
* Belutz definetly will sign up :-)
<porthose> What controls the postinst and the postrm
<dholbach> great Belutz
<TheMuso> Belutz: The only signing up you really have to do, is get assigned to a mentor, if thats the route you want to take.
<dholbach> porthose: I'm not sure I understand your question
<StevenK> porthose: Controls in what sense?
<dholbach> and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring/Contributor carefully
<persia> porthose: They get created by debhelper scripts usually, but can also be included in the debian/ directory if specific additional action is required.
<Belutz> TheMuso, yes, I really do need a mentor
<porthose> does debconf invoke postinst?
<TheMuso> No.
<TheMuso> Debconf is separate to postinst/postrm.
<ScottK> Belutz: You can also just show up, dive in, and get to work learning if that's your style.
<StevenK> porthose: No, you invoke the debconf "confmodule" from the postinst.
<porthose> k
<TheMuso> They get called when the package is installed regardless, if they exist.
<TheMuso> And what StevenK said.
<Belutz> ScottK, is slow internet connection could be a problem?
<StevenK> Belutz: Certainly not!
<TheMuso> Belutz: Depends on how big the packages are that you work on/
<porthose> ooooh ok
<TheMuso> But usually not.
<StevenK> Belutz: You might end up cursing it if you upload/download something big, but that's about it.
<agoliveira> Belutz: I think that as long it's *stable*... velocity is not a big deal.
<dholbach> also if you don't have a download quota
<Belutz> ok
<Belutz> fortunately i don't have a download quota :D
<dholbach> (you might have to download packages from the newest development release)
<dholbach> ok... who in here is vaguely interested in becoming ubuntu-dev at some stage?
* evand raises hand
* Hobbsee raises hand
* Martinp23 too
* Belutz raises hand
* StevenK three
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> (seeing as ajmitch isnt here)
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> nice... did you all check out some docs already and tried to do some packaging before?
<ccm> still hug day?
<StevenK> All this is showing is that the MOTU are a bunch of children. :-P
<ccm> :)
<Belutz> dholbach, not yet :(
<dholbach> did you have many difficulties along the way?
<agoliveira> dholbach: I'm doing the Hildon/Maemo ones and, as Tollef said, I was thown into to the deep side of the pool :)
<evand> I tried a merge yesterday.  It was a little confusing at first, but asking in -motu helped quite a bit.
<dholbach> agoliveira: I can imagine that - if you should ever need help along the way, let me know - also if you find documentation to be wrong/broken/etc - it's really important we improve things as we go, so people don't have to go through the same ordeal wtice
<dholbach> evand: super - if you need a review or something, let us know
<evand> thanks dholbach
<evand> What about working on packages that have a previous maintainer.  Is that considered stepping on their toes?
<evand> Err uploader
<dholbach> evand: not at all - we inherit most packages from debian, so it's group maintenance anyway
<TheMuso> evand: There is no real such thing as maintainer for universe in Ubuntu.
<persia> evand: Many uploaders welcome this.  It's polite to check with the last uploader, but most are fairly busy.
<agoliveira> dholbach: Indeed, right now we are in a packaging frenzy due to time constrains so to be sincere I'm paying attention to details but I expect to be able to do it once we manage to have the first wave beatten.
<TheMuso> But if you want to take care of a package that you like using/want to keep up to date, thats fine too.
<dholbach> evand: if you encounter a dedicated ubuntu maintainer in the maintainer field you might want to ask first
<evand> gotcha, thanks
<porthose> Does anyone know of other good examples of packaging php web apps like gallery2, roundcube
<dholbach> agoliveira: if you can write a small list and send that off to the mentor list, that helps us a lot - even if it's just bullet points
<asac> hi
<highvoltage> hi asac
<dholbach> porthose: hi charlie... now I recognize you. welcome! :-)
<porthose> Hi
<dholbach> porthose: did you talk to shawarma (Sren Hansen) about that?
<asac> i am late i guess ... sorry got to some adminstrative stuff
<dholbach> we can answer specific packaging questions too - is anybody blocked on a packaging problem at the moment?
<porthose> He showed me roundcube and I was wondering if there were other examples I didn't know about
<dholbach> porthose: at the moment I can't think of any - as I've never touched any of those... but that might be a good question for the mentoring list - that way you reach more people and they can make up their mind before they reply
<porthose> trying to learn by example
<porthose> will do
<dholbach> as I said... I'll try to make a MOTU/ExamplePackages page or something where we can list good examples for 1) python packaging, 2) cdbs, 3) debconf, ...
<dholbach> that way we can point to reference packages
<dholbach> so what apart from the merging process seemed complicated and hard to understand for you?
<dholbach> I think that one of the biggest problems of new contributors is to find out where they can help out or what might be appropriate for their skill set
<dholbach> did anybody experience that already?
<asac> dholbach: i guess maybe an introduction on how to interpret conflicts during merge might help
<asac> e.g. how are the conflicts marked ... what does that mean
<dholbach> asac: good idea - what do you think would help in the documentation?
<dholbach> asac: an example maybe?
<asac> dholbach: actually i have no idea ... but an introduction on what the syntax means might be a good start
<asac> dholbach: yes ... and example is mandatory
<dholbach> ok... I'll start off a thread on ubuntu-motu{,-mentors}@ about that
<dholbach> our documentation about merging is a bit ... confusing
<asac> dholbach: actually the main problem is that when it comes down to tricky things, you have to understand the code
<dholbach> thanks asac
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> so asking people who merged or changed the package before is a good idea too
<asac> but i think that is one challange that motus should and actually want to face/tackle
<dholbach> who in here had trouble with merges already?
* dholbach raises hand
* ScottK too
* evand also raises hand
<dholbach> it'd be nice to have your input on the thread too
<evand> ok
<dholbach> we have some people in here who are being mentored at the moment - what are you working on currently? are you all supplied with tasks?
<asac> i had problems to understand the docs ... so i did it based on what appeared sane
* Martinp23 is looking for a task
<dholbach> seb128: have a desktop task for Martinp23? :-)
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/%7Edesktop-bugs/+mentoring ?
<seb128> anything in the list ;)
<dholbach> Martinp23: I have vte on my "to update" list - although I can't promise that it will be easy to do, but I'd help you out if you'd like to do that
<dholbach> although there might be some universe desktop merges left (camorama for example)
<Martinp23> dholbach: Hmm ok - should I give camorama a go, and then try vte?
<dholbach> excellent - let me know how it goes, I'm happy to assist
<dholbach> nobody else being mentored?
<dholbach> xxxxx1: I believe siretart is your mentor, right?
<xxxxx1> dholbach: yes
<xxxxx1> i'm working with him in ecryptfs
<dholbach> what has your mentoring experience been until now?
<xxxxx1> and.. opencryptoki, trousers, tpm-tools
<dholbach> oh wow - how's it coming a long?
<xxxxx1> amazing experience.
<dholbach> that's nice to hear :-)
<xxxxx1> siretart is a good mentor. we're working together discussing some fixes and enhancements with upstream authors
<effie_jayx> dholbach,  I am fairly new to the motu world, I started triaging bugs... what's the next step?
<effie_jayx> not like Im done with triaging bugs ;)
* dholbach pats siretart on the back
<StevenK> effie_jayx: I'd suggest you look at bitesize and packaging tagged bugs on Launchpad.
<StevenK> Kioshen: I missed some questions earlier, did I? :-)
<dholbach> xxxxx1: anything you're unhappy about or would like to know?
<dholbach> effie_jayx: you could also take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Recipes and play with the tools we use a bit
<Kioshen> StevenK: nah i'm fine ... i'm here for checking out questions from others ;)
* siretart hugs both xxxxx1 and dholbach 
<xxxxx1> dholbach: absolutely not. we're doing a good work.
<Kioshen> dholbach: just read your e-mail about the recipes thanks for building up that page :)
<xxxxx1> dholbach: ;)
<dholbach> xxxxx1: thanks a lot for helping out
<effie_jayx> StevenK,  sorry if this is too uch of a noob question.. but How can one tell if they are packaging tagged?
<dholbach> Kioshen: thanks :-)
<siretart> dholbach: we are testing your proposal with reviewing packages managed in bzr branches on lp
<dholbach> effie_jayx: we have lists of bugs at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Bugs
<siretart> dholbach: lp's subscription feature is indeed very handy here
<dholbach> effie_jayx: packaging bugs, bitesize bugs, etc are linked from there
<effie_jayx> dholbach,  thanks :D
<dholbach> siretart: I hope we can use bzr in a broader scope soon
<dholbach> I expected more packaging related questions to be honest... :-)
<xxxxx1> i think the review process in lp with bzr is more flexible than revu.
<evand> What's the proper protocol for getting a package that's already packaged for Ubuntu, but in upstream's personal repository, into Universe?
<StevenK> evand: Firstly, upload it to REVU.
<StevenK> evand: Secondly, bug people to review it.
<persia> evand: If upstream did a good job, it's just an upload, but often is requires some repackaging before being uploaded to REVU.
<StevenK> evand: Thirdly, keep bugging people, if necessary. :-P
<evand> heh, thanks
<StevenK> evand: Once it has two MOTU say it's fine, it should be uploaded.
<dholbach> who of the new contributors wants to get a simple task assigned to start helping out or do you all think you'll find something easy to work on yourself? :-)
<Kioshen> xxxxx1: any link to this proposal I think i missed it ... ?
<Kioshen> dholbach: I know I do :)
<evand> dholbach: I think I could use a directed task.
<dholbach> anybody have a task they'd agree to review afterwards?
<porthose> pothose raises hand
<StevenK> porthose: /me is fun
<dholbach> persia, ScottK, asac, TheMuso, Hobbsee?
<StevenK> Aww. dholbach always forgets about me.
* persia looks
<dholbach> StevenK? :)
* StevenK sniffs in the corner.
<dholbach> I'm sure you all complain about having too much to do? :-)
* Kioshen pats StevenK in the back
<asac> dholbach: i need someone who can code some php (or any other web tech)
<ScottK> dholbach: Sorry not at the moment.
<TheMuso> dholbach: I'd be happy to give a merge of mine to someone.
<StevenK> Kioshen: Ouch! In the back?
<TheMuso> And would be happy to review it.
<asac> dholbach: its for the firefox plugin web-service
<dholbach> TheMuso: Kioshen, evand and porthose would be willing to work on a task
<StevenK> TheMuso: I'll take one of yours and you can review it afterward. :-P
<effie_jayx> dholbach,  me too :S
<TheMuso> StevenK: hardy har har.
<evand> great
<dholbach> asac: I think porthose works on PHP stuff
<Kioshen> StevenK: as in encouragement probably lost in translation i guess :)
<asac> porthose: you wanna help?
<porthose> sure if I can
<asac> porthose: its about server side of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-distro-addon-support
<StevenK> Kioshen: I know. :-) It's the "on the back", in the back being painful. :-)
<dholbach> I'm sure seb128 wouldn't mind if somebody took care of the  easytag  merge
<TheMuso> Ok. Who wants to merge plib?
<dholbach> ^who wants that one?
<ScottK> dholbach: I take it back.  clamav needs a merge.  If someone wants to try that, I'll review it.
<StevenK> ScottK: That's mean.
<dholbach> ScottK: how hard do you think it is?
<seb128> dholbach: I think easytag can be synced
<asac> porthose: if you want you can join #ubuntu-mozillateam channel ... where i usually do mentoring for all things around firefox/mozilla
<ScottK> dholbach: It's actually a very easy one now.
<persia> If anyone wants the merge of kstreamripper, I'd be happy to review.
<seb128> dholbach: I would not mind somebody else maintaining it though :p
<porthose> k will do
<dholbach> seb128: doing a merge is a first good step
<xxxxx1> guys, i have a work meeting now. thanks dholbach !
<ScottK> StevenK: Debian clamav package recently got a makeover that makes it a lot easier.  There's only one Ubuntu unique change now.
<dholbach> bye xxxxx1_away
<dholbach> so who does clamav?
<seb128> dholbach: right, I just think it's syncable directly
<StevenK> Hrm. I have one universe merge left, and I have a package that's nearly ready to upload.
<effie_jayx> dholbach,  me
<dholbach> who does easytag?
<dholbach> thanks seb128
* StevenK is too efficient or something.
<ScottK> effie_jayx: ping me on #ubuntu-motu if you need help or when you have something.  I'll be mostly here for the next 7 hours.
<dholbach> xawtv might be easy too
<seb128> dholbach: people can help with GNOME 2.19.3 updates coming if they want
<effie_jayx> ScottK,  will do
<dholbach> yes, ping me next week if you want to help out with gnome 2.19.3 updates - I'm happy to review updates
<StevenK> seb128: Most of them being main, though?
<dholbach> StevenK: that's no problem
<seb128> StevenK: right, we can sponsor them
<dholbach> bluez-hcidump might be easy too
<seb128> we did it for most of the merges on gutsy opening
<dholbach> so everybody grabbed a merge/update?
<seb128> gdeskcal has a 1.01 upstream and we have an outdated version
<seb128> if somebody wants to do the update I'm happy to sponsor it
<seb128> I'm "maintaining" the package for Debian but didn't update it for quite some time
<StevenK> If no-one takes it, I can do it, and I don't need sponsorship.
<StevenK> I can even NMU it for you, seb128. :-P
<seb128> StevenK: you can take over it if you want ;)
<dholbach> excellent, seems everybody has grabbed a task - if not ping me later and we'll sort something out
<StevenK> I'm not quite that glutton for punishment.
<evand> Did anyone take plib?
<evand> I missed it
<TheMuso> evand: You can take it if you want.
<dholbach> I guess it's yours now :)
<TheMuso> Unless someone else said they did.
<evand> Will do
* TheMuso is doing xawtv
<TheMuso> unless someone else has it
<Kioshen> dholbach: is there a page for the gnome update ?
<dholbach> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/ftp-release-list/2007-May/thread.html
<dholbach> we grab them from the list as they come in
<Kioshen> dholbach: okay and afterwards it's the normal merge process ?
<dholbach> we mostly just update the packages
<dholbach> in the past seb128 and I have been doing one merge with debian once the archive opened for the new release and another one before feature freeze or some time around that
<dholbach> so there's no need to merge every debian change at any given time
<seb128> We do sometime a merge when Debian has interesting changes
<seb128> when they just update to new version like they just did to GNOME 2.18.2 there is no need to merge the new changelog entry
<Kioshen> so basically you can the old package, take the new upstream tarball, rev it up, upload to revu and poke people
<dholbach> yes, roughly using the process outlined on the Recipes page ... roughly :)
<Kioshen> okay and gnome 2.19.3 is scheduled next week so i'll give time to read up on the subject then
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> just hop into #ubuntu-desktop and let us know
* Kioshen is bookmarking it now
<dholbach> I prefer to review than to do it myself, so I can help up with issues as they creep up
<dholbach> do we have any other questions?
<Kioshen> i'm in the process of moving out of my current appartment but i'll do my best
<Kioshen> no from me since i've poked a lot StevenK yesterday
<StevenK> Heh, it wasn't yesterday here. :-)
<icf7> how can I test a package for gutsy? just configure pbuilder with gutsy instead of feisty?
<StevenK> icf7: That's one way, yes.
<dholbach> icf7: that's for a build test, yes
<dholbach> icf7: you can mostly install a gutsy package on feisty to test it, but it's not optimal
<StevenK> icf7: You can test the package builds in the gutsy pbuilder, and then log into the gutsy pbuilder to test install as well.
<icf7> thank you!
<Kioshen> come to think of it, will I need a full gusty installation if I want to test unstable gnome packages ?
<dholbach> we should have some documentation about 1) chroots, 2) installations on separate partitions, 3) stuff like vmware, etc
<StevenK> Kioshen: Not really.
<agoliveira> After messing up my chroot twice I went for vmware and I'm a happy camper now :)
<Kioshen> StevenK: Why ? it's mostly graphical applications or we can run them from a chroot
<StevenK> Kioshen: They can be run from a chroot, yes.
<StevenK> Kioshen: As agoliveira, a VMware instance of Gutsy could work, too
<StevenK> Er, as agoliveira said
<Kioshen> StevenK: great thanks
<dholbach> any other questions?
<Kioshen> oh yes gpg keys
* Hobbsee still wants a pony
<dholbach> ah yes
<Kioshen> do we need them signed first ?
<persia> Kioshen: It's stongly encouraged, but not required.
<dholbach> I'm very happy with how the Q&A session went - thanks everybody for coming here
<dholbach> we should do this regularly - so what about doing them in 2 weeks again?
<evand> thank you to everyone who helped
<dholbach> same time? other date and time?
<Kioshen> well at least this time I wasn't the only one asking questions hehe
* hunger slaps his forehead. Q&A is Question and Answers... I listened in since I thought it was Quality Assurance;-)
<StevenK> Muahaha
<asac> dholbach: 2 weeks is fine
<hunger> Wow... that took me long to figure out.
<agoliveira> dholbach: That would be nice. I'm still a bit at large due the huge workload but for sure I'll get more involved as soon as the things settle down a bit.
<asac> dholbach: maybe people that are out of task can add some info about them to a wiki page so we can take a look a day in advance and think about suitable tasks?
<dholbach> asac: we should always have those tasks ready
<asac> dholbach: point is... we don't know the skills
<dholbach> asac: but still it's good to have a bunch of tasks at hand, if somebody asks you
<dholbach> I'll try to make that part of my daily workflow: adding bugs to my 'easy tasks' list
<dholbach> ok, thanks everybody for coming - be sure to hang out in #ubuntu-motu and ubuntu-motu-mentors@lists.ubuntu.com and ask questions there
<dholbach> have a nice day :)
<evand> thanks dholbach
<asac> thanks all
<Kioshen> thanks everybody
<agoliveira> dholbach: Thank you!
<dholbach> thanks :)
<Tobster> Hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-06-01
<kadaz> heh
<kadaz> lesson 1
<jrib> kadaz: list the dependencies you need here
<kadaz> k
<jrib> well... list the ones you don't have yet
<kadaz> Python Imaging Library (PIL)
<jrib> run this command:  apt-cache search python imaging library pil
<kadaz> how many resource directories is there for finding files, yikes
<kadaz> yah, done that
<jrib> read the output, it tells you the name of the package you need to install
<kadaz> one debug file and three docs. but no installs
<jrib> you didn't get "python-imaging" in the output?
<kadaz> http://www.pythonware.com/products/pil/
<kadaz> kadaz@kd-service:~$  apt-cache search python imaging library pil
<kadaz> python-imaging - Python Imaging Library
<kadaz> python-imaging-dbg - Python Imaging Library (debug extension)
<kadaz> python-imaging-doc - Examples for the Python Imaging Library
<kadaz> python-imaging-doc-html - Documentation for the Python Imaging Library.
<kadaz> python-imaging-doc-pdf - Documentation for the Python Imaging Library.
<jrib> the first line
<jrib>  python-imaging - Python Imaging Library
<jrib> now install it:  sudo aptitude install python-imaging
<kadaz> uhm ok
<jrib> !apt > kadaz (see the private message from ubotu)
<kadaz> awsome
<kadaz> so u can use the search command for any file
<jrib> kadaz: apt-cache search  searches package names and descriptions
<kadaz> right, quick question
<kadaz> does ubuntu support any ext for linux
<jrib> kadaz: what do you mean?
<kadaz> thinking, linux is really different.
<kadaz> I meant, like I noticed alot of different ext's for dif linux boxes
<kadaz> distros
<kadaz> are most packages interchangable.
<jrib> no
<kadaz> I got like three different ext on my desktop   bz2,  tar,gz,  and package
<jrib> you want to stick to the repositories when you install things
<jrib> upstream usually provides a tarball (bz2, tar, gz) with the source code and each distribution then creates packages from the source code
<kadaz> If Iam hearing your correctly, repositories are the install paths meant for ubunto and other simular compatiable distros, is this correct?
<jrib> when you want to install something that isn't in ubuntu's repositories and you cannot find an ubuntu .deb, then you can grab the source code yourself and compile it
<kadaz> Yah, linux users code :D HEH
<jrib> kadaz: well the repositories are an online archive of a bunch of .deb files.  And .deb files are just the upstream source code with some debian/ubuntu stuff added in so APT knows how to install it properly
<kadaz> might of been handy if I keep linux on my sys, 9 years ago, I might of learnt it by now.
<kadaz> how many respositories are there?
<jrib> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jrib> those are the official ones
<jrib> And anyone can create unofficial ones
<jrib> If you want to learn linux, you should use it (duh) and read a lot.  The Rute book is great, as well as the stuff on tldp.org.  The debian docs are really good too; and wiki.ubuntu.com
<kadaz> once you got the system code, then your set basically
<kadaz> great, between the bible and linux, its welfare for me.
<kadaz> thanks ! I tagged those links !
<kadaz> but just so I can sleep tonight
<kadaz> how I install that wallpapoz.bz2
<jrib> do you have all the dependencies now?
<kadaz> I believe so
<jrib> extract wallpapoz.bz2 somewhere
<kadaz> yup
<jrib> inside somewhere you'll find a daemon and a configuration program... do you see them?
<kadaz> under src or share?
<kadaz> does linux display ext after filename?
<jrib> I don't have it in front of me, probably "share" though
<jrib> kadaz: yes, but extensions don't really matter
<kadaz> k
<jrib> erm, I meant: probably "src"
<kadaz> yup got two files in src
<jrib> what are they called?
<kadaz> daemon_walpapoz and wallpapoz
<jrib> run wallpapoz and set stuff up the way you want it
<jrib> then run daemon_wallpapoz so that it actually does stuff when you change workspaces
<jrib> You can just run it from here if you want, you don't really need to install it
<kadaz> ok
<kadaz> awsome
<kadaz> is it normal for linux not to use a swap file
<kadaz> I got two 512 sticks and no swap is used. Is this normal ... last question pal. thanks
<kadaz> I have a text file of questions already heh
<kadaz> Ill save some for the reading
<jrib> well 1gb of ram should cover you, so you should rarely get into swap -- that's a good thing
<kadaz> so I over did putting it a gig of swap, LOL
<jrib> well it's good if you want to hibernate
<kadaz> kk
<kadaz> about that time to hibernate
<kadaz> linux is additive
<kadaz> Iam getting used to typing HELP HELP
<kadaz> :D
<kadaz> how does openbox run on ubunto
<jrib> works fine, 'sudo aptitude install openbox' and then at the login screen, press "options" and select "openbox" for the session
<kadaz> will my nvidia card still work?
<jrib> it should
<kadaz> I been practicing saying ubunto,  Its sound like a kick in the butt.
<kadaz> ok bed !!
<kadaz> thank you, I'll stop by and bring a generous pot of coffee next time ~!
<jrib> !pronounce
<ubotu> Ubuntu is pronounced "oo-BOON-too"  See http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq
<jrib> night
<kadaz> lol
<kadaz> g'n
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-06-02
<FFighter> n2diy_, Are you there ?
<n2diy_> FFighter: yep
<FFighter> Do you know any other pastebin web app I could use ?
<n2diy_> FFighter: no I don't, lets take a chance and try it here?
<FFighter> hmmm
<FFighter> all right
<FFighter> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:6E:CE:ED:C2
<FFighter>           inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<FFighter>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<FFighter>           RX packets:302 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FFighter>           TX packets:78 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FFighter>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FFighter>           RX bytes:60050 (58.6 KiB)  TX bytes:11472 (11.2 KiB)
<FFighter>           Interrupt:18
<FFighter> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:54:13:3B:20
<FFighter>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<FFighter>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FFighter>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FFighter>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FFighter>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<FFighter>           Interrupt:17 Base address:0x8000
<FFighter> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<FFighter>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<FFighter>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<FFighter>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<FFighter>           RX packets:38243 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FFighter>           TX packets:38243 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FFighter>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<FFighter>           RX bytes:2125453 (2.0 MiB)  TX bytes:2125453 (2.0 MiB)
<FFighter> nas0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:D0:2E:B9:A2
<FFighter>           inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<FFighter>           inet6 addr: fe80::290:d0ff:fe2e:b9a2/64 Scope:Link
<FFighter>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<FFighter>           RX packets:195455 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FFighter>           TX packets:168225 errors:321 dropped:0 overruns:321 carrier:0
<FFighter>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FFighter>           RX bytes:236630891 (225.6 MiB)  TX bytes:24129742 (23.0 MiB)
<FFighter> ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
<FFighter>           inet addr:200.138.244.156  P-t-P:200.138.242.254  Mask:255.255.255.255
<FFighter>           UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
<FFighter>           RX packets:658 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FFighter>           TX packets:59 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carr
<FFighter> hmm.. a part is missing
<FFighter> just a min, I've found another pastebin-like website
<n2diy_> FFighter: we don't need it now! :)
<FFighter> http://pastebin.4programmers.net/2371
<FFighter> anyway, I pasted it there... there's also ppp1 besides ppp0
<FFighter> that was the part missing
<FFighter> ;)
<nalioth> whoa.
<n2diy_> FFighter: are you a fire fighter?
<FFighter> n2diy_, No, FireFox Fighter
<FFighter> =)
<n2diy_> FFighter: ok, what is nas0?
<FFighter> n2diy_, good question, I think it is a network bridge
<FFighter> my modem demands this kind of connection
<n2diy_> FFighter: ok, so how many ethernet cards are installed on your box?
<FFighter> it was created by a dial script I created... I followed this tutorial: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/
<FFighter> n2diy_, Two
<FFighter> n2diy_, I'm using eth0 to connect to the XP machine
<n2diy_> FFighter: ok, are you Squirreli in the forum post?
<FFighter> n2diy_, No, I'm not in that post
<FFighter> I use the same nickname on ubuntu forums (FFighter)
<n2diy_> FFighter: ok, let me look at the Speedtouch link.
<FFighter> the url I sent you ?
<n2diy_> FFighter: yes
<FFighter> ok
<n2diy_> FFighter: one thing I see is eth1 doesn't have an ip address assigned to it.
<n2diy_> FFighter:  and what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<FFighter> n2diy_, Actually the IP I set the IP on eth0 using ifconfig eth0 <ip>
<FFighter> n2diy_, Feisty
<n2diy_> FFighter: what is eth1 connected to?
<FFighter> n2diy_, nothing
<FFighter> only eth0 is being used
<n2diy_> FFighter: ok, can you ping eth0?
<FFighter> locally ?
<n2diy_> FFighter: yes
<FFighter> yes
<FFighter> I can ping
<n2diy_> FFighter: can you ping the XP box?
<FFighter> well, the XP box is set up with a static IP -> 192.168.0.3 (255.255.255.0 submask)
<FFighter> I can't ping there
<FFighter> "Host Unreachable"
<n2diy_> FFighter: ok, so try ping 192.16.0.3
<n2diy_> 16/168
<FFighter> I did
<n2diy_> FFighter: no errors?
<FFighter> It doesn't reach there
<FFighter> root@marcelo-desktop:/var# ping 192.168.0.3
<FFighter> PING 192.168.0.3 (192.168.0.3) 56(84) bytes of data.
<FFighter> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<FFighter> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<FFighter> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<FFighter> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
<FFighter> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable
<FFighter> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachabl
<n2diy_> FFighter: pinging the XP box fails, ok.
<n2diy_> FFighter: I hope you know how to play in XP?
<FFighter> n2diy_, Yes, of course, always used windows before
<n2diy_> FFighter: Ok, I've been Microsoft free since 95. Can the XP box ping its ethernet card?
<FFighter> Actually, just making Ubuntu and XP ping themselves would be a great step
<FFighter> =)
<n2diy_> FFighter: Yep, that is the first step in troubleshooting a network.
<FFighter> No, it can't... just tried it... even though XP says that the connection is up and that packets are being sent
<FFighter> weird. It says "Local connection is connected 100Mbps"
<FFighter> but I can't reach here
<n2diy_> FFighter: I love Windows! :) What happens when you pull the ethernet cable off the XP box, does it realize it lost the connection?
<FFighter> I will try it
<FFighter> just a min
<FFighter> surprisingly it does detect - "A network cable has been disconected"
<FFighter> so does ubuntu
<n2diy_> FFighter: Can the XP box ping itself with the cable disconnected?
<FFighter> Ubuntu just said popped up the following message "You are now connected to the wired netword"
<n2diy_> FFighter: ok, try my previous.
<FFighter> no! The output of ipconfig says that the "media is disconnected"
<n2diy_> FFighter: What!!!??? Ubuntu thinks it is connected, after the connection was broken, weird. Anyway, XP needs to be able to ping itself.
<FFighter> Wait.. I had plugged the wire again just before
<FFighter> that's why ubuntu said it was connected
<n2diy_> FFighter: So XP can't ping its own ethernet card?
<FFighter> I unplugged it again now to test the XP ping thing
<n2diy_> FFighter: Ok, I thought I was going nuts.
<FFighter> Well... I can ping localhost, but not the IP I had set up (192.168.0.3)
<n2diy_> FFighter: XP has a lo?
<FFighter> yep, it does
<FFighter> 127.0.0.1
<n2diy_> FFighter: Interesting. Sounds like the XP card is configured.
<n2diy_> is/isn't
<FFighter> is or ins't ?
<FFighter> isn't*
<n2diy_> FFighter: Isn't configured
<FFighter> oh ok
<FFighter> hmmm... so you think the problem is at the XP side
<FFighter> what could I do then ?
<n2diy_> FFighter: yes I do.
<n2diy_> FFighter: Oh what is it called device manager? Does that show anything about the ethernet card?
<FFighter> on windows ?
<FFighter> Would you like to see the hardware specs of the card ?
<n2diy_> FFighter: yes.
<FFighter> I will take a look, hold on
<n2diy_> FFighter: no, the specs. won't help us.
<FFighter> RealTek RTL8139 - it says the device is installed and working correctly
<n2diy> FFighter:  :/
<FFighter> Could it be something related to iptables not allowing the connections ?
<FFighter> I'm lost becouse I don't really understand networking nor how Linux handles all that
<n2diy> FFighter: But when you go to a command prompt, and enter ping 192.168.0.3 it fails?
<FFighter> yes it does
<FFighter> But only when the wire is disconnected
<FFighter> I mean
<FFighter> it also fails when the wire is connected, but it is a different "error"
<FFighter> when the wire is connected, it says that the host is unreachable
<n2diy> FFighter:  what's it say when it is disconnected?
<FFighter> when the write is disconnected, it says also says host unreachable, but ipconfig shows a "disconnected media" message
<FFighter> When I connect it again, both machine detect that the there is a network
<FFighter> That's why I thought that it could be something related to firewalling (maybe a miss-configured iptables)?
<n2diy> FFighter:  Ok, have double check this, when at the XP box, you can't ping 192.168.0.3?
<FFighter> I'm sorry, when I told you that I couldn't ping 192.168.0.3 when the wire was up, I was wrong...
<FFighter> I actually can ping 192.168.0.3 when the wire is connected **only**
<FFighter> 192.168.0.3 being the static IP set on the XP network settings for the local connection
<n2diy> FFighter:  When at the XP box?
<FFighter> yes
<FFighter> only when at the XP box... I tried also pinging here (192.168.0.2) from there, but couldn't
<FFighter> pinging 192.168.0,3 from here also doesn't work
<FFighter> "Host unreachable"
<n2diy> FFighter:  And the XP and Ubuntu boxes are connected directly together when the network is in normal operation?
<FFighter> There's no LAN... I have only internet access here on my ubuntu box.. the LAN doesn't work
<FFighter> even though both computers say that there's a connection... but I can't reach each other
<FFighter> Here's something interesting:
<n2diy> FFighter:  That doesn't answer my question. :) How are the two boxes connected together?
<FFighter> Oh sorry
<FFighter> n2diy, wired ethernet (directly)
<FFighter> no hubs, no routers
<FFighter> The Active Connection Dialog says that eth0 is connected, the speed is 100 Mb/s and driver is "forcedeth" but all IPs (from IP address to Secondary DNS) show 0.0.0.0
<n2diy> FFighter:  Ok, the Realtec 8139 is an older ethernet card(I'm using one), and I believe, you need a crossover cable to do a direct connect to it.
<FFighter> hmmm... but why did it work fine when I had XP here (both LAN and Internet Connection Sharing)
<n2diy> FFighter:  This network worked, when your Ubuntu box was an XP box!?
<FFighter> n2diy, Yes!
<FFighter> And it was pretty straightforward to set up
<FFighter> I just made the switch to ubuntu (last week)
<n2diy> FFighter:  Eye yigh yigh!
<FFighter> what does that mean? :) (sorry but english is not my mother tongue!)
<n2diy> FFighter:  ok, do you have Firestarter installed?
<FFighter> No, it isn't installed
<FFighter> I have only installed the tools in the forum post I mentioned
<n2diy> FFighter:  ok, you might want to install it, it is a GUI front end for iptables.
<FFighter> like guidedog ?
<n2diy> FFighter:  not familiar with guidedog.
<FFighter> all right, will install firestarter
<FFighter> ok, I'm running it now
<n2diy> FFighter:  Ok, see the policy tab, click on that, then click in the allow connections box.
<FFighter> Should I check "Start the firewall on dial-out" ?
<n2diy> FFighter:  Ignore that for now.
<FFighter> hMM... I liked the "Enable Internet connecton sharing" option :D
<FFighter> I ticked it, ok ?
<FFighter> Should I enable DHCP for the local network ?
<n2diy> FFighter:  Ok, see the policy tab, click on that, then click in the allow connections box. Have you done this?
<FFighter> hmmm...
<FFighter> If I try to select eth0 for the connection sharing it displays an error message:  The local area and the internet connected devices cannot be the same
<FFighter> I guess that ppp0 is linked to eth0 through nas0 then
<FFighter> I should use eth1 I think
<FFighter> What do you think ?
<n2diy> FFighter: Don't go herding cats on me. Eth1 isn't connected to anything!! Click on the policy tab!!!!
<FFighter> n2diy, I know! But maybe I should be connecting through eth1 then
<FFighter> ok, I will select eth1 for connection sharing (I can't choose eth0 anyway)
<n2diy> FFighter:  Click on the policy tab.
<FFighter> ok, I'm there
<n2diy> FFighter:  Click in the allow connections box, and inter the XP box's ip address.
<FFighter> just a note: It failed to start the firewall... it said eth0 "is not ready"
<n2diy> inter/enter
<n2diy> FFighter:  Ok, wait.
<n2diy> FFighter:  can you ping 192.168.0.2?
<FFighter> hmmm... I can't now
<n2diy> FFighter:  WTF? :) ok, enter ifup eth0
<FFighter> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<n2diy> FFighter:  WTF? :) ok, enter ifdown eth0?
<FFighter> actually it has lost its configurations when the network went down
<FFighter> I set up the 192.168.0.2 IP for eth0 through ifconfig
<FFighter> when the network went down and up again, it has loaded its default settings I think
<FFighter> I don't know how to make these settings permanent yet
<n2diy> FFighter:  ok, reconfigure it.
<FFighter> Allright
<FFighter> ok, pinging
<FFighter> n2diy, Now the firewall says it is active
<n2diy> FFighter:  you can ping 0.2 and 0.3?
<FFighter> oops... no longer
<FFighter> how weird
<n2diy> FFighter: now what happened?
<FFighter> I don't know.. I will restart the network, just a min
<n2diy> I have to go check my weather radar, so when you responded, make sure you use my nick so I'm alerted to it.
<n2diy> FFighter: I have to go check my weather radar, so when you responded, make sure you use my nick so I'm alerted to it.
<FFighter> ok, restarted and the firewall is up again
<FFighter> I had to manually select ppp0 as the "Internet connection network device"
<FFighter> I can ping 192.168.0.2
<FFighter> root@marcelo-desktop:/var# ping 192.168.0.3
<FFighter> PING 192.168.0.3 (192.168.0.3) 56(84) bytes of data.
<FFighter> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<FFighter> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<FFighter> what does that mean ?
<FFighter> n2diy, Are you still here ?
<FFighter> n2diy, Are you still here ?
<n2diy> FFighter: yep
<FFighter> n2diy, It somehow affected my internet connection, I disabled the firewall
<n2diy> FFighter: ppp0 is your dial up connection, eth0 is your ethernet connection.
<FFighter> I guess so
<FFighter> But nas0 is still a mystery
<FFighter> Maybe it is a bridge between ppp0 and eth0 ?
<n2diy> FFighter: so eth0 should be selected as your network device.
<FFighter> in firestarter ? Ok, I did it
<FFighter> and ppp0 for internet
<FFighter> when I start the firewall, the internet conn. seems to go down
<FFighter> Is there some policy I should create to allow the internet connection to function properly ?
<n2diy> FFighter: your herding cats again, we can't troubleshoot your lan, and internet connection at the same time, and hope to remain sane.
<FFighter> ok ok ... sorry
<FFighter> its just that I'm trying to solve since last week... sorry for that
<n2diy> FFighter: and obviously ppp0 is working, or we wouldn't be talking to each other, right?
<FFighter> yes, now that firestarter is off
<FFighter> =)
<n2diy> FFighter: firestarter is off, or the fire wall is off?
<FFighter> I meant the firewall...
<n2diy> FFighter: ok, did you allow 0.03 to connect in firestarter? Did it stick?
<FFighter> What do you mean by "stick" ?
<FFighter> if I was able to ping here from XP ?
<n2diy> FFighter: It didn't change. Can you ping the other way?
<FFighter> When I try to ping 192.168.0,3, it actually tries to ping 192.168.0.1... why does it routes 192.168.0.3 to 0.1 ?
<FFighter> root@marcelo-desktop:/var# ping 192.168.0.3
<FFighter> PING 192.168.0.3 (192.168.0.3) 56(84) bytes of data.
<FFighter> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<FFighter> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<FFighter> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
<n2diy> FFighter: 0.01 is the bridge! Why are you using a bridge? Is it a physical device, or software?
<FFighter> software
<FFighter> The dial script I use creates it
<FFighter> (nas0)
<FFighter> as I was told to do by the tutorial I sent you
<n2diy> FFighter: why do you need a dial script?
<FFighter> http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<n2diy> FFighter: wait, I'm loading it.
<FFighter> It's the bootscript ...
<FFighter> I think I need this script becouse my modem is so damn bad that it doesn't even have internal permanent memory, so I need to upload the firmware and dial through a script everytime I want to connect
<FFighter> it doesn't have "a life of its own"
<n2diy> FFighter: Ok, what if we enable connections from .0.01 in firestarter? I'll admit I'm guessing at this point.
<FFighter> inbound conn. ?
<FFighter> inbound conn. ?
<n2diy> FFighter: I guess?
<n2diy> FFighter: any other options?
<FFighter> n2diy, it is still blocking my internet connection when I enable the firewall
<FFighter> there's outbound connections
<FFighter> but outbound is set to permissive ... I guess that means there's a "blacklist"
<n2diy> ok, what do you have for outbound policy, I have permissive set, and nothing else in the boxes.
<FFighter> the same as yours
<n2diy> FFighter: And when you enable the firewall, you can't chat here?
<FFighter> no
<FFighter> internet connections goes blocked
<n2diy> FFighter: Does the bridge have a config file, or something?
<FFighter> hmmm... not that I know... the only reference I have is the tutorial I told you
<FFighter> it is created the time I run the "dial" script
<n2diy> FFighter: Ok, let me take another look at it.
<FFighter> allright... no hurry ;)
<n2diy> FFighter: Do you have an external modem handy?
<FFighter> what is a handy ?
<FFighter> oh, you mean another modem to test ?
<n2diy> FFighter: That you could hook up to your box now? Yes, eliminate the bridge.
<FFighter> no, I don't :(
<n2diy> FFighter: Ok, I'm at a loss, I'm suspecting the bridge, since it is sending the pings, but no idea why? Maybe there is a Speedtouch list, or email list, google, etc...?
<FFighter> n2diy, Ok, Thanks anyway, really appreciated your help
<FFighter> thanks for your time... I will take a look somewhere else and see if there's a speedtouch list or something
<n2diy> FFighter: Your more then welcome, it was fun. Let me know what you find out? n2diy@losch.net.
<FFighter> n2diy, Yes, of course, I will email you once I get something
<n2diy> FFighter: and quit herding cats, solve one problem at a time!
<FFighter> haha
<FFighter> ok, thanks for the advice!
<FFighter> ^^
<n2diy> FFighter:  :)
<FFighter> have a good evening (well, at least it is evening here :)
<n2diy> FFighter:  Same here in E. Pa., we're getting clobbered with T-Storms, so I have to shut down anyway.
<n2diy> 73
<kadaz> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kadaz> what the command to save a file @ console?
<kadaz> txt file
<nalioth> Flannel: there is no such animal as a "windows MBR"
<nalioth> microsoft does not use anything in the MBR.
<Flannel> windows has it's own bootloader in the MBR
<Flannel> which grub stage1 overwrites, right?
<nalioth> no, it doesn't
<nalioth> windows uses a bootable hidden file in the root of the hard drive
<nalioth> not the /mbr
<nalioth> if one has linux and windows installed, all one has to do to become a windows only system again is wipe the mbr
<Flannel> since when?
<nalioth> XP does it this way
<nalioth> i've not gotten hold of a Vista system to check
<nalioth> w2k does it that way
<Flannel> so, fixmbr just zeros the MBR?
<nalioth> w95/98 does it
<nalioth> i usually fdisk the mbr
<Flannel> since, that's NEVER been te instructions we've given to restore windows
<nalioth> i speak from experience
<nalioth> there is no such animal
<tonyyarusso> interesting
<Flannel> nalioth: the interblags don't seem to agree with you.
<nalioth> Flannel: as you wish.  i've done enough windows/linux stuff.  i've never seen windows do ANYthing with the MBR
<n2diy>  nalioth, are still here?
<nalioth> n2diy: i am
<n2diy>  nalioth, Roger, when I was working with FFighter, I thought it was ok to dump is ifconfig here since thing seemed to be quit, was that ok?
<n2diy> thing/things
<n2diy> quit/quite
<n2diy> I'd better lay down?
<n2diy> is/his
<n2diy> man, what is wrong with my keyboard? :)
<nalioth> n2diy: better in a pastebin (pastebins last longer) but if you have to paste in a channel, this one is better than #ubuntu   :D
<n2diy>  nalioth, yes, that is why I suggested he come over here. He was having trouble with the standard pastebin.
<nalioth> then send them to non standard ones  :)   pastebin.ca  pastebin.com rafb etc
<n2diy>  nalioth, I wasn't aware of them, but he found one.
<nalioth> it's ok to paste a bit in here,  but it is really more helpful for all concerned to use a pastebin
<n2diy>  nalioth, Yes, understood. I prefer to keep stuff on channel in #Ubuntu, but since he couldn't access pastebin, I suggested he come over here , and dump the output of is ifconfig. It was quite here, so I was hoping it would be a no harm, no foul situation.
<nalioth> not a problem :)
<n2diy> 10-4 take care. ttyl.
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-26
<shane2peru> when is the next class?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-27
<chicodj> hi to all
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-28
<elgatofelix> wassup
<elgatofelix> is this the slackware classroom ?
<elgatofelix> kick some ass!
<elgatofelix> go slack
<jrib> heh
<elgatofelix> wtf
<elgatofelix> whats this channel ?
<elgatofelix> wtf
<elgatofelix> legalize marijuana!
<elgatofelix> no ?
<elgatofelix> and what about alcohol ?
<elgatofelix> shiiiiiiet nigger
<elgatofelix> hey
<elgatofelix> yiiiiiii hii
<elgatofelix> hey
<elgatofelix> hey madafacka
<elgatofelix> fuck
<elgatofelix> ass
<elgatofelix> shit
<elgatofelix> fucker
<elgatofelix> dick
<elgatofelix> pussy
<jrib> !language | elgatofelix
<ubottu> elgatofelix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> elgatofelix: that isn't welcomed here
<elgatofelix> penis
<elgatofelix> sas
<elgatofelix> penis
<elgatofelix> shit
<elgatofelix> ass
<elgatofelix> fuck
<elgatofelix> nigger
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-29
<geekymom> hey all.  I hope I am in the right chatroom.  I am using feisty and am a newbie.  I am trying to mount a bad external hardrive (windows) to obtain some data off it before I wipe it.  Am I in the right place?
<jrib> hi geekymom
<jrib> geekymom: #ubuntu is a better place for support, this channel is usually dead
<geekymom> thanks a bunch
<geekymom> I will head over there
<dendrobates-> Anyone using a wordpress blog on Planet Ubuntu?  I'm having some strange issues.
<dendrobates-> my titles loop back to the planet and not to the blog post.
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-30
<rodrego> hola
<Megaqwerty> greetings
<rodrego> saludos para ti igual
<rodrego> speak spanish
<Megaqwerty> Pido perdón.
<rodrego> aloow
<rodrego> porque amigo
<rodrego> primero que nada soy nuevo en esto
<Megaqwerty> Para no decir español. Pero si usted mira para charlar, aconsejo ir a #ubuntu-chat
<rodrego> me gustaria saber si alguien tiene tiempo para ayudarme un poco
<jrib> rodrego: /join #ubuntu-es
<rodrego> una pequeña pregunta no se si es aqui donde deberia o en otro foro
<jrib> rodrego: nao aqui, en #ubuntu-es
<rodrego> es que instale azureus en ubuntu
<Megaqwerty> Trataré de ayudarle en un de la tarde si usted desea.
<rodrego> te lo agradesco
<jrib> Megaqwerty: oh, you are helping rodrego here? sorry
<Megaqwerty> no, I'm not.
<Megaqwerty> But I figure I might as well. His problem seems trivial
<rodrego> en que chat me podrian ayudar con mi pregunta
<Megaqwerty> Sí, ellos le ayudarán en *ubuntu-es, o puedo tratar de ayudarle en una charla privada
<rodrego> gracias bye
<yordan> hi
<yordan> help pls ?
<Megaqwerty> yordan: try #ubuntu that's our support channel
<yordan> whell they told me to came here
<yordan> ;)
<Megaqwerty> I have no idea why they would say that...but what's your problem?
<Flannel> yordan: Explain to me again?
<yordan> so
<yordan> my pc came whit vista
<yordan> i delete it and i put ubuntu 7.10
<yordan> whit 1 partition of the whole drive
<yordan> 500gb
<yordan> so , after 2 months i download a windows XP from internet
<yordan> and i make a bootable cd
<yordan> i boot and i install windows
<yordan> but this windows was full whit not good things
<yordan> so i delete id and put back ubuntu 7.10
<yordan> so i whent to a shop
<yordan> and i buy a original windows xp disk
<yordan> but now i cant boot whit him
<yordan> it showing me a blue screen whit STOP: error message
<yordan> but i can boot whit the crapy windows from internet..
<yordan> thats all
<yordan> i cant boot whit the original windows cd disk
<yordan> but i cant boot whit the disk i download from from internet
<yordan> i can i mean
<yordan> any idea
<yordan> ?
<Megaqwerty> Maybe your Windows disk is bad? Have you checked it for scratches/dust?
<yordan> its brand new
<Megaqwerty> still check it
<yordan> yep
<yordan> brand new
<yordan> a friend give me too a original disk
<yordan> the same error came up
<yordan> blue screen whit STOP errorr
<Megaqwerty> I think the people in ##windows might be your best bet
<Megaqwerty> this would be something I think they'd be better suited to solve.
<Megaqwerty> Unless Flannel has an idea
<yordan> okay thanks for lesen to my english ;)
<yordan> well Flannel
<yordan> ?
<Flannel> Nah, I'm no expert in windows installs
<yordan> okay ty anyway
<Megaqwerty> yordan: this might help: http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1647
<Megaqwerty> I just did a quick google search for "blue screen stop errors"
<yordan> damm
<yordan> ..
<yordan> no help from there
<syslogd> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-06-01
<lenny64_> bonjour tout le monde !
<slider> sorry about the nic change. server kept telling me to change it! *shrug*
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-26
<_gpg_> Hello :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-27
<Leon_Nardella> Is there a schedule on Google Calendar?
<Ampelbein> Leon_Nardella: see the bottom of http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<Leon_Nardella> Ampelbein: Any one specifically for classroom?
<Ampelbein> Leon_Nardella: I don't think so, sorry.
<Leon_Nardella> Ampelbein: Thanks. :)
<nori007> Hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-28
 * nhandler is almost done preparing his packaging training session
<nhandler> Hello everyone. My name is Nathan Handler. Today, we will be learning about creating packages using CDBS.
 * asomething waves
<nhandler> Could I get a quick show of hands to get a feel for who is here for the packaging training session?
 * asomething looks around
<nhandler> Before I begin, I would like to mention that this session is only going to cover the basics of using CDBS. It will not cover the advanced or special usage.
<nhandler> Now, what exactly is CDBS?
<nhandler> To quote https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/CDBS...
<nhandler> "CDBS is a set of Makefile includes that uses debhelper to make building and maintaining Debian packages even easier. It uses advanced features of Makefiles to abstract the build process, so rules files end up primarily as a series of include statements."
<nhandler> Now, when might you want to use CDBS?
<nhandler> I often see people in #ubuntu-motu trying to learn how to package a small bash script that they put together.
<nhandler> They look at the default debian/rules file created by dh_make, and they get a little nervous.
<nhandler> Using CDBS, you can create a working package that has a debian/rules file only a couple of lines long.
<nhandler> In order to demonstrate this, why we take a look at how easy it is to package a simple bash script using CDBS.
<nhandler> Start by creating a directory to hold all of the files we will be dealing with. You can do this with: mkdir ~/cdbs-packaging
<nhandler> Now, enter that new directory: cd ~/cdbs-packaging
<nhandler> I have created a small script that we will attempt to package. You can download it to your current directory using: bzr branch lp:~nhandler/+junk/starwars.upstream
<nhandler> You should now have a starwars.upstream folder
<nhandler> If you enter this folder (cd starwars.upstream), you will see three files. There is 'starwars', the bash script. There is also a .desktop file and a .xpm icon.
<nhandler> If you look at the bash script (cat ./starwars), you will see that it simply shows the all too familiar telnet star wars movie.
<nhandler> Just to be clear, I did not create Star Wars or that telnet movie. I am simply using them for this educational demonstration.
<nhandler> Now, it is time to start creating the package. You can download the necessary files using: bzr branch lp:~nhandler/+junk/starwars.debian debian
<nhandler> For those of you who might have some experience packaging, you will notice that this newly created debian directory is missing a copyright file. It also has a few other issues that would prevent it from entering the repositories.
<nhandler> This was done intentionally to try and keep the package as simple as possible.
<nhandler> If you want to have your package enter the official repositories, you will want to read through the packaging guide (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete) and Debian policy (http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/)
<nhandler> Now, going back to the package. Take a look at the rules file: cat debian/rules
<nhandler> You might be surprised to notice that it only has two lines.
<nhandler> The first line simply says that this is a Makefile. All debian/rules files need to have this line.
<nhandler> The second line says that we want to use the debhelper.mk script provided by CDBS. This script will make the packaging of this script much easier.
<nhandler> If you are interested in learning more about debhelper.mk, I would suggest that you open up /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk (you will need to have 'cdbs' installed).
<nhandler> The file has lots of comments that explain exactly what it does.
<nhandler> Now, you might be wondering how debhelper will know where to install all of our files. This is specified in debian/install.
<nhandler> If you look at this file (cat debian/install), you will see that it lists the three files we want to install, and where we want them installed to.
<mib_bjx1mnoq> hi
<nhandler> Now, in order to use cdbs, you need to list it as a Build-Depends in debian/control. You can see that I have included this by doing: cat debian/control
<nhandler> That is it. debian/changelog and debian/compat have nothing cdbs-specific in them. If you want to learn more about them, read some of the references I linked to earlier.
<nhandler> We can now attempt to build the source package. However, you need to have some packages installed: sudo apt-get install devscripts cdbs
<nhandler> Now, to build the source package, enter: debuild -S -us -uc
<Ampelbein> question: are the .install files specific to cdbs? so, if i want to use them i have to build-depend on cdbs? or is it debhelper that provides this support?
<nhandler> Ampelbein: debhelper is what uses the .install files. We need the cdbs build-depends because we are including debhelper.mk in debian/rules (which is provided by cdbs)
<Ampelbein> ok, thanks.
<nhandler> Running the command above will create an unsigned source package
<nhandler> You will get some lintian warnings about the package containing .bzr directories. For our purposes, you can ignore that warning.
<nhandler> Now, if you do a 'cd .. ; ls' you will see that you have four new files: starwars_0.1.dsc, starwars_0.1_source.build, starwars_0.1_source.changes, and starwars_0.1.tar.gz
<nhandler> If you have pbuilder installed and configured properly, you can build the binary package using: pbuilder build starwars_0.1.dsc
<nhandler> Otherwise, you can build the binary package in your PPA (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA)
<nhandler> I have already uploaded this package to my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~nhandler/+archive/ppa
<nhandler> If you examine the the binary .deb file using 'dpkg --contents /path/to/deb', you will see that all of the files are getting installed to the correct locations.
<nhandler> You can install the package using 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb' to get the application to appear under Applications->Sound and Video->Star Wars. Clicking on it will run the bash script we looked at earlier.
<nhandler> We have now successfully packaged a simple application using cdbs.
<nhandler> Are there any questions about anything we have done?
<nhandler> There is one more thing that I would like to mention
<nhandler> When using dh_make to help create a package, you can actually have it make the necessary changes to use CDBS for you
<nhandler> To do this, enter 'b' when it asks you about the "Type of package".
<nhandler> This will create a debian/rules file similar to the one we saw earlier. It will also take care of adding a Build-Depends on 'cdbs' in debian/control
<nhandler> Any last questions about CDBS?
<nhandler> How about some feedback on these Packaging Training sessions in general. Any comments, suggestions, or feedback?
<nhandler> Well, if nobody has any questions or comments, I think we can end a little early.
<Pollywog> Will this be available later (logs)?
<mib_bjx1mnoq> and when?
<asomething> yes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs
<Pollywog> ty
<nhandler> Thanks for coming everyone
<Pollywog> thanks for the session
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-classroom || Upcoming: 29 May, 00:00 UTC: Q&A: To the source (Installing packages from source) || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<asomething> logs are now up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2009-05-28
 * nhandler hugs asomething  
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-29
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-classroom || Upcoming: 29 May, 00:00 UTC: Q&A: To the source (Installing packages from source); 4 June, 06:00 UTC: Make Your Package Upgrade Correctly || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<G__81> hi i thought some one would reply to my mail but i didnt get any mail nor suggestions
<G__81> for the mail that i sent
<G__81> i thought the classroom ML was exceptionally active
<pleia2> G__81: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-classroom/2009-May/000152.html
<pleia2> you never replied
<pleia2> (at least, not to me or the list)
<G__81> oh my god
<G__81> i missed this
<G__81> i am sorry i didnt receive this
<G__81> at all
<pleia2> it happens :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-30
<paraneetharanc> Hi all
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-classroom || Upcoming: 4 June, 06:00 UTC: Make Your Package Upgrade Correctly; 11 June, 12:00 UTC: Java library packaging || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-06-04
<gabriel__> cursor theme won't change even after restart. ubuntu 10.04
<iadrian> Can anyone give me a lesson why my internet connection is way slower than in windows :)
<iadrian> ?
<iadrian> Did anyone had this problem ?
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-06-05
<user_> I have a asus switch and I want to share internet with another machine, which has Xp. is it possible without multiple ips?
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-06-06
<lgxwqq> hi
<lgxwqq> i'm a chinese ubuntu fans
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-05-31
<jolyroger> hello all
<jolyroger> this is probably a dumb question, but why does it appear like no one is talking in a rather full chat channel?
<braiam> jolyroger: read the topic
<jolyroger> Yes braiam, I had done that.  I don't feel any of that explains why the room appears so quiet...
<braiam> jolyroger: is a class room...
<braiam> there is a schedule
<braiam> :/
<braiam> and everybody is sleeping...
<jolyroger> you mean everyone that is logged into the room, other than you and I, are just place-holding for later?
<braiam> or they have marked it as fav and doesn't care
<jolyroger> my mistake, I was thinking there would be some sort of discussion even when class is not in session
<braiam> join to ##club-ubuntu jolyroger
<jolyroger> thanks
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-06-01
<amol_beast> Hello Everyone
<amol_beast> Can anybody Please help me to get the logs of all the previous classes held here? I am a little new here.
<amol_beast> Please anyone reply
<genii-around> amol_beast: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/   and then you navigate by year and month, then finally by channel which in this case is #ubuntu-classroom
<genii-around> year, month, and day, actually
<amol_beast> genii-around:Thanks for your help.. Very much appreciated
<amol_beast> Can anyone tell me please if any class is around the corner?
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-06-02
<suam> Hello, I am looking players who know how to launch lineage 2 c5 correctly with wine ;/
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-06-03
<jagdeep> hi everyone ,I need little help when i run google-chromium through terminal i get message :"Segmentation fault",what it means and why it does not run.
<mhall119> jagdeep: unfortunately this isn't a support channel
<mhall119> #ubuntu is the official support channel
<mhall119> this one is used for teaching sessions
 * jcastro taps the mic
<jcastro> hello everyone!
<jcastro> ok welcome everyone
<jcastro> we'll start in a few minutes
<jcastro> this is the weekly Q+A with people at Ubuntu
<jcastro> this week we have Allison Randall, the Ubuntu Architect.
<jcastro> wendar: why not introduce yourself while we sort this bot business. :)
<wendar> Hi everyone!
<jcastro> wendar: ok so can you start off with what you do for Ubuntu?
<jcastro> perhaps what you're working on right now?
<wendar> There's kind of two sides for that, since I've been involved and interested in a Ubuntu for a number of years.
<wendar> One side is my community volunteer hat, and another side is what I do at Canonical.
<wendar> For Canonical, I'm the technical architect, which means I help them make good technical decisions in how they contribute to Ubuntu.
<wendar> But I also do general packaging work, bug work, advocacy, etc.
<wendar> In the Oneiric cycle, some of my projects are:
<wendar> - Finding out how people work with bugs (all the different ways across different teams), and working together with the BugSquad and others to figure out if there are any improvements we can make, or good ideas from some teams that other teams can share.
<wendar> - Planning and contributing in the dev work needed for the transitions from Python 2.6->2.7, 3.1->3.2, and generally 2.x->3.x.
<wendar> - There are some existing (partial) tools for helping Locos make localized CDs, I'm helping out with polishing those up for general use.
<wendar> - I'm on the Application Review Board, which reviews and approves lightweight applications for Ubuntu. We're looking for new members now, and working on making the process easier for developers.
<wendar> - I'm part of the DEX project, where we work on minimizing the diff between Ubuntu and Debian, by contributing our fixes in Ubuntu back upstream to Debian.
<jcastro> (ok so we're supposed to start in 10 minutes)
<jcastro> I went to early, so we're going to pause the session
<jcastro> and then wait 10 minutes, then we'll start (and go through all this real quick)
<jcastro> sorry for the inconveniance
<wendar> ah, cool, coffee break :)
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> we'll give it another minute for the last minute stragglers
<jcastro> ok welcome everyone to the weekly Q+A - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WeeklyQandA
<jcastro> In the Ubuntu project transparency is always important to us. To this end we are holding weekly Q+A sessions with different leaders in the community. This provides an excellent opportunity to get clarity on some questions you have.
<jcastro> this week we have Allison Randall, the Ubuntu Architect and from the application review board.
<jcastro> ok wendar, please introduce yourself and take it away!
<wendar> Hi all!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Current Session: Q and A with Allison Randal of the Application Review Board - Instructors: wendar
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/03/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<wendar> A summary: I'm both a community volunteer for Ubuntu, and work at Canonical.
<wendar> At Canonical I work as technical architect, where I help them make smart technical decisions in how they contribute to Ubuntu.
<wendar> I'm really enjoying having my paid work and my volunteer work so well aligned.
<wendar> For most of my career, I've had a handful of free software projects I'm working on at any given time, and do something quite different in my "day job". :)
<wendar> Some things I'm working on that might be interesting to talk about:
<wendar> - Bug workflows
<wendar> - Python transitions
<wendar> - Application Review Board
<wendar> - DEX (Debian/Ubuntu collaboration project)
<wendar> - Tools for Locos to make localized CDs
<jcastro> ok, does anyone have any questions so far?
<jcastro> ask your question prefaced with QUESTION: in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<ClassBot> delcoyote asked: Why Unity? such a drastic change?
<wendar> Very good question delcoyote
<wendar> I've got both a philosophy answer and a practical answer.
<wendar> Philosophy first: So, the tricky thing about technology is that it moves *fast*.
<wendar> Scarily fast.
<wendar> In that environment, you kind of have two choices: wait around and see what great ideas others come up with and follow them, or stretch out, come up with your own great ideas and let others follow you.
<wendar> It would certainly be easier to just adopt others ideas.
<wendar> But, it's a missed opportunity to make the world better.
<wendar> For a very long time, Linux has been following Windows/Mac.
<wendar> Cherry picking from their user interface ideas, to build something that's sort of a lesser copy.
<wendar> But, that seems a bit odd, considering how good the free software community is at thinking up, implementing, and trying out new ideas.
<wendar> We're an enormously agile community.
<wendar> It just makes sense to apply that agile creativity to the desktop.
<wendar> Unity isn't the only project doing it, there's a general evolutionary move to try out new ways of interacting with the desktop.
<wendar> gnome shell and Meego are other good examples
<wendar> On the whole, trying out bold innovations is a good thing.
<wendar> It's investing in the future, because if we stand still, everyone else will pass us by in the general rush forward of technology progress.
<wendar> Then, there's the practical side:
<wendar> One of the things Ubuntu has been working on is usability testing.
<wendar> Instead of guessing what users want, or just building it based on what we as developers want, we're going out and asking the users, observing the pain they have, and trying to improve.
<wendar> Developers *are* users, but we're a special class of users. More like "power users".
<wendar> And, power users are a very small percentage of the overall total users.
<wendar> In the usability testing, we've found things in our traditional desktop that really cause users problems.
<wendar> So, Unity seeks to directly address those problems we found, and streamline the user's experience.
<wendar> Now, with any agile solution to a problem, it's not a "single iteration" fix.
<wendar> Unity in Natty works to solve the problems we found in the Classic interface. But in Oneiric, we're doing usability testing on Unity, to solve the next tier of problems.
<wendar> EOA
<ClassBot> charlie-tca asked: Are there any plans for a usability test using disabled/blind users?
<wendar> Definitely. Accessibility is one area where we know Unity in Natty needs work.
<wendar> One of the Unity developers is blind, so we've got resources on improving that.
<wendar> It basically came down to a time question of how much Unity could deliver in 6 months.
<wendar> Accessibility has always been one of the core values of Ubuntu, and that's not going away.
<wendar> There will be a number of improvements in Oneiric, and for P we're aiming for the Unity accessibilty story to be even better than Classic.
<wendar> EOA
<ClassBot> charlie-tca asked: Realizing that a lot of emphasis was placed on Accessibility in Natty's development cycle, are there any plans to add more developers to the accessibility side of things/
<wendar> I don't know (the DX team is a bit separate from the Platform team), but it sounds like a good idea, I'll ask around. :)
<ClassBot> Jeff_Gray asked: Is there any work being done with visual effects on multi-monitor systems?
<jcastro> this sounds like another DXish question
<wendar> multimonitors is a topic that came up in both UDS-N and UDS-O
<wendar> there is work being done
 * wendar goes to pull up blueprints...
<wendar> Here's one, though it's more on the "config" side: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-dual-monitor-support
<wendar> But, yes, jcastro is right, that work is being done on the DX side.
<jcastro> I can answer a little bit
<jcastro> right now our multi monitor story is about the same as GNOME 2.x, but a tad better
<jcastro> there's one bad bug where if you have your secondary monitor LeftOf where the launcher totally gets confused
<jcastro> which is an unfortunate bug that people are working on
<jcastro> but generally speaking we're better than 10.10 - and neil has plans working with the X guys to make that rock more in 11.10
<ClassBot> broncy asked: When you speak of agile dev, my immediate thoughts rush to strong relationships with customers to gain feedback for future iterations. It seems Ubuntu is moving towards a more user friendly environment with Unity. Do you make efforts to reach out towards consumers who have never used linux desktop environments, to try and make future iterations more enticing to jump into?
<wendar> Very much so.
<wendar> One of the core targets in our usability testing is people who have absolutely no experience with Ubuntu or Linux.
<wendar> Like, imagine someone who has used computers for email or web browsing. Maybe they have a camera, a printer, and a phone.
<wendar> They have a set of tasks they do regularly on Windows or Mac or a smart phone.
<wendar> So, one key test is how well they can adapt to doing the exact same tasks on Ubuntu.
<wendar> Some are easy. If a user has Firefox on Windows/Mac, they come to Ubuntu and say "Hey, I know how to do this!"
<wendar> The recognize the icons, the familar browser features, etc...
<wendar> Some things are harder.
<wendar> Like, if you have a camera, and you want to get photos from your camera and send them to your grandmother...
<wendar> That involves several different apps/tools/interfaces.
<wendar> Basically, yes, yes, yes, that audience is absolutely critical. :)
<wendar> EOA
<wendar> (Oh, and the goal of the usability testing is to figure out where it's hard, and make it easier.)
<ClassBot> JJWalker2 asked: Why doesn't Ubuntu One allow syncing of folders outside of user?
<wendar> That basically comes down to a fundamental question of "what is Ubuntu One?"
<wendar> With all great software, there's a tension between doing everything people could want, and focusing on solving a particular problem really well.
<wendar> Ubuntu One is "the personal cloud", that is, it's focused on the problems of users, in backing up and syncing their personal data.
<wendar> Very similar features could be used for backing up and syncing an entire computer, but that's a different problem set, with needs for different features.
<wendar> (There are companies that offer that service too.)
<wendar> But, if the developers spent all their time addressing the needs of a more "sysadmin" audience, I think they'd do a poorer job of addressing the needs of the average user.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<wendar> EOA
<ClassBot> charlie-tca asked: Are there any plans to make UbuntuOne work with all the derivatives, such as mythbuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, etc?
<wendar> There's no active work on it AFAIK, but if the mythbuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, etc teams were interested, I'm sure the Ubuntu One devs would be thrilled to see their work on all the derivatives (and even offer help figuring out any technical problems).
<wendar> EOA
<jcastro> more questions anyone?
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<jcastro> ok I guess that's time
<jcastro> thanks wendar!
<jcastro> and thanks everyone for the questions!
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/10/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
<nRy> does anyone know the AMI number for an EC2 Ubuntu AMI with GPU's?
<delcoyote> nRy,
<delcoyote> not sure if this helps
<delcoyote> http://alestic.com/
<nRy> thanks delcoyote
<nRy> I had this AMI:  ubuntu-natty-daily-amd64-server-20110323
<nRy> that someone gave me during the Ubuntu Cloud Days
<nRy> but I can't seem to find it now on EC2
<pleia2> nRy: maybe ask in #ubuntu-cloud?
<pleia2> (the cloud folks don't hang out here all the time, just when they are doing classes :))
<Jeff_Gray> I like chese
<Jeff_Gray> Cheese even
<nRy> ah ok! makes sense..thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-06-05
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have been able to support and deploy Ubuntu Desktop and Server in our Office Setup
<kaushal> How do i start supporting Ubuntu ?
<kaushal> can someone please guide me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-June/245771.html
<medo> sddsa
<medo> how to install ubuntu 10.4 ?
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-05-30
 * gepatino is away: out for lunch
 * gepatino is back (gone 00:51:54)
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-06-01
<pungi-man> when is the channel have the classroom lessons??
<benonsoftware> pungi-man: See /topic
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-06-02
<pungi-man> hey everyone!!
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-06-03
<sp2wawpl> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-05-29
<rabbit__> Hello!
<rajeev> clear
<heath> rajeev!
<rajeev> clear
<rajeev> exit
<rajeev> exit
<heath> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<heath> not seeing anything scheduled
<heath> rajeev: /exit is what you want
<heath> and /clear clears the screen generally
<rajeev> thanks heath
<heath> np bob
<rajeev> whats bob?
<heath> "no prob bob"
<heath> it's a saying
<rajeev> ok
 * heath doesn't see a class on the schedule...
 * heath leaves as well
<heath> adíos amigos!
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-05-31
<R0ger> anybody home?
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-05-30
<mostafaahamid> Anybody there...?
<mostafaahamid> How is everyone...
<mostafaahamid> ??
<mostafaahamid> Can I help?
#ubuntu-classroom 2015-05-28
<ytk_> i wana to develop softphone app
<ytk_> is there any one having knewledge about this?
#ubuntu-classroom 2015-05-29
<Waldorf> Hi
